# Garage ventilation for hot weather



## Big_T (Sep 7, 2014)

I am getting my shop ready but today's wintery 83° in Deep South Florida has me thinking about ventilation. I thought about a mini-split but the garage door is not insulated. The garage is attached CBS 350 sq.ft. and ceiling is 9 feet high. Friend installed R-30 rolls last month, it helps a great deal but there is no ventilation even with the garage door fully opened.

To me it makes sense to cut open a door at the opposite corner and have a breeze just tunnel its way through the garage, but with CBS it's no easy task and not sure the HOA would approve it.

A big consideration is I would like to keep gawkers away and just have the garage door barely open, maybe 12", since today I opened the door to miter some scraps and people just can't resist looking - garage voyeurs I suppose.

Any ideas appreciated.


----------



## MikesProjects (Mar 11, 2013)

Air (swamp) cooler, on humid days use it with out the water running, I have a large one in my shop & in the house, works like a dream.


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

What about a couple of well placed ceiling fans or just fans on stands.


----------



## Big_T (Sep 7, 2014)

Not sure what that is but I will check youtube. Also was thinking about this and it stays cool for 3 hours:

http://www.polarproducts.com/polarshop/pc/viewPrd.asp?idproduct=2055&idcategory=172


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

Attach some foam insulating board to the garage door, or use spray foam insulation, and install either a mini split or room/ window AC. You probably don't need much if any heat. I'm in Missouri and find having the shop air conditioned in the summer is nice. One big plus is it keeps the bugs out in the evening. Also, for S. Florida, conditioning the space and dropping the humidity would help when applying finish to your projects. I goota believe your shop is a real sweat box in the summer!


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

What is CBS?


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

Concrete Block and Stucco. (CBS)


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

It's hard to imagine 83° when we are going through -24°C(-11°F) up here in Ontario.


----------



## Hermit (Oct 9, 2014)

I would put in a small whole house fan in the ceiling of your garage providing you have adequate attic ventilation to the exterior. The cheap ones at the box stores should be avoided as they are very noisy and less reliable. A 24" fan would be more than plenty in a garage but would require at least 24 square inches of attic ventilation to the exterior. Open up your garage door equal to 24 square inches, turn the fan on and you'll cool that garage off in about 3-5 minutes or less. http://www.wholehousefan.com/


----------



## BigYin (Oct 14, 2011)

Hermit … http://www.wholehousefan.com/

I tried to go to the site but got the message "You Are Banned From Viweing This Website"


----------



## Hermit (Oct 9, 2014)

It did that to me also. Hit cancel and the page should load.


----------



## Big_T (Sep 7, 2014)

Hermit: Wow thanks for that link, it looks interesting and should solve my problem

distrbd: Last night we had a cold front and temps dropped to 59 F, but today it's back in the 80s.


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

Don't know your garage door construction, but if one piece can you put an opening window into it in conjunction with the fan? The small basement type that just opens out…


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

Big Yin, 
Dont worry about being banned, I have been from better sites then that one. Your in trouble if you go here and your banned. ~


----------



## Big_T (Sep 7, 2014)

Did some reading and WHF says it's never lower than outside temps, so I am not sure how that would work in the rest of my house when during summer it's 95 outside and I would like to save on my $300 electric bill.

For the garage I think it's a good idea, but first I am gonna fiddle with improving the the door insulation and using a portable AC for now. The old 10k BTU I have only operates on 68 or 74 degrees, but either temps should be fine for working just an hour or so per week.


----------



## KDO (Oct 26, 2010)

Big_T, the squirrel cage fan from a Swamp Cooler would move a lot of air, and you could direct the air with proper ducting, but you couldn't buy a Swamp cooler in Florida if you wanted to. 
They are good for dry climates, but not down here.

The squirell cage fans do move a lot of air, but you would need to be able to cool the air somehow.

Bummer that the HOA can control what you do.
I like the idea of a WHF and good insulation, and a portable AC unit that you could vent outside through a "dryer vent". 
Another benefit of the AC unit is that it would help reduce the humidty (if that's possible in Florida).
Good luck, and I would like to hear what you finally do.


----------

